
Show HN: Simple PC System Builder - chrisd1100
https://pchound.com/
======
jmnicolas
I tried it for a bit and liked it (in fact it's better than the sites where I
shop), but what's the use case ? Is it a demo of your skills or you plan to
sell it (or maybe just get money from Amazon referrals) ?

~~~
chrisd1100
The main benefits are that it 1) allows you to price compare and 2) it checks
compatibility to you don't make mistakes. Hound-O-Matic is a completely
automatic and requires simply a budget / vague filters.

